# Video Sender



## ntyson (Jan 5, 2003)

Hi all,

I currently have a single Thomson Sky HD box, having previously having a series 1 Tivo. I only moved to the Sky box from Tivo because of the multiple tuners and HD, so I'm please to see Tivo is back through Virgin. I'm planning on ordering one as soon as it becomes available and I received the preregistration email last week.

The question I have is has anyone who already has the VM Tivo box managed to get the output to another room and got IR back to the box too? Despite all the faults with a very slow Sky box, I have had a lot of success using Magic eye for IR signal from a second room directly into the back of the Sky box and also having dual output via HDMI and Component Out.

What are my best options with the new Tivo box. The main room and the second room are at opposite ends of the house but on the same level. I have no problems laying cables if necessary.

Thanks

Nick


----------



## brightonjohn (Mar 3, 2011)

I can answer part of this question for you. In order to see content from the TiVo on my kitchen TV I fed the signal from the SCART socket to a video recorder. I then used the video recorder's RF output to send the signal on to the kitchen via a coax cable running under the floor. 

I am now using an RF Modulator (SM-210P) JEBSEE (bought some time ago no so GOOGLE JEBSEE for more options) to do the same job. NOTE this merely takes the RGB SCART output of the TiVo and converts it to an RF signal (with MONO sound) on channel 36. But at the lounge end is very neat as the box is hidden away under the TV Stand. You can also feed your standard aerial feed through this as well if your remote TV still needs a signal other than TiVo. Same arrangement will also work from the V+ Box VCR SCART.

Some long time ago I did get the remote control of a previous V+ box to work through this same connection once I had realised that the earth return through the screening of the coax was compromised by the poor quality of the coax socket that had been installed at the kitchen end. For me the distance from the kitchen to the lounge is so short that I am happy to go to the lounge to change channel rather than carry out any further experiments with the remote control kit.


----------



## Bob49 (Mar 4, 2002)

I bought one of these this morning:

http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5347926.htm

and it works fine, although it's only going from one room to the next. The IR remote works well - the IR receiver window on the TiVo is just under the power on/off button, it took a bit of trial and error to find it.

There was some sound interference on two of the 4 available channels, but I managed to find a clean channel. With the receiver low down and probably getting a weak signal it did suffer from interference and multipath as I moved around the room. Lifting the receiver and transmitter higher up got rid of this.

Not sure if it's affecting my wifi - it works on 2.4 GHz; the 5.8 GHz ones avoid this but are more expensive and don't seem to work that much better.

Hope this helps - if it doesn't work, Argos are happy to refund.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Bob49 said:


> I bought one of these this morning:
> 
> http://www.argos.co.uk/static/Product/partNumber/5347926.htm
> 
> and it works fine, .


Still happy with it? I'm in the market for something similar, tried a Maplin 5Ghz one but reception was awful. These are on eBay for £3+ http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SCART-RF-AERI...pt=UK_CCTV&hash=item53e6fd2a30#ht_2938wt_1139, wonder if that will do the trick?


----------



## Zaichik (Mar 21, 2002)

I bought the 5.8Ghz Digisender from Argos. I haven't tried it with the VM TiVo (we bought it for use with a satellite box), but the remote IR sender works with the series 1 TiVo. You don't need to enter any codes, it just seems to send whatever signal it receives. Like the one linked to above, you have an IR receiver which sits on the TV and a sender which sits in front of the box you are trying to control.

It works very well and we haven't had any interference problems, despite the TV being in a kitchen (with lots of appliances which might cause interference), and there being a wireless router in the house.


----------



## Bob49 (Mar 4, 2002)

smokie said:


> Still happy with it? I'm in the market for something similar, tried a Maplin 5Ghz one but reception was awful. These are on eBay for £3+ http://cgi.ebay.co.uk/SCART-RF-AERI...pt=UK_CCTV&hash=item53e6fd2a30#ht_2938wt_1139, wonder if that will do the trick?


It should do the trick, and for £3.39 it's probably not worth sending it back if it doesn't ... This was the method I used before the VM Tivo, although using the RF modulator outputs from the Sky box and from the S1 Tivo, daisy chained together to send the signals all around the house. It's a pity the VM Tivo has lost the RF output.

... After further checking it has proved difficult to find a clean channel when the microwave oven in the kitchen is on, which doesn't then wipe out the wifi - with them all working at 2.4GHz it's just too crowded! Looks like the RF modulator route may be the way too go.


----------



## ntyson (Jan 5, 2003)

Thanks for the replies. I noticed that HDMI cables are far cheaper than they used to be so I'll probably go for an HDMI splitter and a 25mtr HDMI cable. I'll then look at one of the IR senders to cover the remote.

Thanks again.

Nick


----------



## beara (Aug 23, 2002)

ntyson said:


> Thanks for the replies. I noticed that HDMI cables are far cheaper than they used to be so I'll probably go for an HDMI splitter and a 25mtr HDMI cable. I'll then look at one of the IR senders to cover the remote.
> 
> Thanks again.
> 
> Nick


That's the way I've gone and I'm using one-for-all ir senders to control the TiVo from the kitchen. I use a NEET HDMI splitter after my amp and send one back to the tv and one to the kitchen. The NEET splitter I got from amazon.

Sent from my iPad using Forum Runner


----------



## laurence (Jun 17, 2007)

Another option worth looking at for sending ir is the marmitek powermid xs. The ir receiver runs on a pair of aaa batteries so there's no need for any extra wires at the remote telly.


----------



## smokie (Dec 27, 2002)

Bob49 said:


> It should do the trick, and for £3.39 it's probably not worth sending it back if it doesn't ...


Ordered one - not much to lose... Will report back


----------



## Tony Hoyle (Apr 1, 2002)

[email protected] said:


> Another option worth looking at for sending ir is the marmitek powermid xs. The ir receiver runs on a pair of aaa batteries so there's no need for any extra wires at the remote telly.


Never got the powermids to work.. they're *extremely* susceptible to interference (like, what you get when you sit them near a TV/hifi stack) and have no ability to switch channels to avoid it. The one I had required a power supply though so the battery one might have fixed some of the worst flaws.


----------

